# Vaul's Tomb King battle reports: Pics, Commentary (Audio), and Video



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've got a youtube page with nearly 500 videos on it that are mostly about computer games, but i've done a few battlereports for tabletop too. These were 40k in the past, but since I have got back into Fantasy after 10 years, as of a few months ago, i'm going to be doing reports on the exploits of my new Tomb Kings Army. What follows are some introductory videos. Also, take a look at this pic just as a sample:







 - _An introductory report on starting out as Tomb Kings, during an initial stage of painting. This is not a battlereport._





 - _Not a complete battle report, but I do show pics of two separate games and tell stories about them. Especially the second game, which gets closer into batrep territory._

1- 



2- 



 - _A two part series report on a 2k game, Tomb Kings vs Dark Elves. Please bear in mind that both of us were using Army lists that had been heavily restricted in preparation for a tournament. Any comments on what we should/shouldn't have taken will most likely be irrelevant due to us being rather forced and limited in our options._

More reports coming soon - I will probably post them on this thread, so if you like them check back or subscribe to my youtube page. There will especially be a lot of pics and reports after next weekend when I play in the New Zealand 'Fluffycon/Battlecry' Tournament.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting vids Vaul, I like how you have painted your army as well, it has a really nice look to it on the tabletop. Good luck with your tournament +rep for the vids.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

The Fluffycon tourney in Auckland New Zealand is now over. I had a great time. Battle reports are up for the whole event - six games, plus a report on the army painting competition. Follow the link for a youtube playlist taking you through the entire event:






Here's a sample pic:


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

More Battle Reports!

Vaul (Tomb Kings) vs Aaron (Dark Elves) .... Black Guard are str3 not 4, whoops!

1- 



2- 




Lizardmen vs Dark Elves .... I know this doesn't feature Tomb Kings, but it was a great game!

1- 



2-


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

as always your battle reports are greatly appreciated.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

great reports vaul.. puts WD to shame. Hope to see more in the future!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for putting this up. Great for a new player like me to see battles in action.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Double Whammy TK vs Empire for ya'll today.

Vaul vs Empire Player no.1 (Arch lector)

1- 



2- 




Vaul vs Empire Player no.2 (General on Griffon)

1- 



2-


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Today was a double batrep vs some High Elves. First game was a SHOCKER upset, with one player _*conceding defeat in the first turn*_. Follow the links to see how it happened. The report simply continues with game 2 - we just kept the terrain the same, swaped table sides, and deployed all over again.

Part 1 - 



Part 2 - 




Below: Chariots swing around the flank during the second game.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you once again this makes me glad that I'm making TK my next army


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Your TKs looks awsome, i wish mine would looks as awsome.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

great reports bud


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's a battle featuring TK vs Orcs.

1- 



2- 




Below: the Tomb Prince challenges the Black Orc Warboss!!


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Souls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Great report, given me a few ideas! +rep


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

How does the rep system work. Can you use it for anything?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaul said:


> How does the rep system work. Can you use it for anything?


It is really just recognition that people have appreciated your posts, it doesn't do anything as such. Here is the guide that explains it all in detail - reputation explained.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's my rematch against a Wood Elf player from back when I first picked up Tomb Kings a few months ago. I lost when we first played.

1- 



2- 




Below:

Cavalry & Chariots on the flank! Treemain spies the burning chariot, takes cover in the trees.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

spellbinding battle reports mate, your army looks ace on the battlefeild, and the idear with Audio and pics are A*. nice one


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Tomb Kings vs Orcs: the rematch!

1- 



2-


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Tell your friend to play his skaven army next time  RATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I enjoyed watching your two battles against the Dark Elves, especially considering I collect Dark Elves. Good stuff.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Tomb Kings vs Skaven!

This was my first ever encounter with Skaven, period. I'm glad I did, they are a really good time. Made some serious mistakes, ones I won't make next time now that I have seen how skaven work in practice. This was a good game.

1- 



2- 




Below: Gutter Runners avoid stacked Tomb Kings defenders thanks to a lucky scatter dice, putting them in an ideal location to assassinate the casket liche. But they fail their terror test, and run for it.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Rats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

In days past, the land of Khemri was once ruled by many proud and might Kings. Only Settra, the greatest King of Khemri, was able to unite them. But old rivalries die hard - even after the catastrophic events of the sorceror Nagash, the old kings of Khemri arise to do war: against each other. 

1- 



2- 




Below: _Unstoppable Assault_


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

As i'm just putting together my first Whfb army, the Druchii, these reports are helping me wrap my head around the differences from 40k.



+ rep :so_happy:


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

So so glad you keep doing these, seriously they are the only battle reports i ever watch or read  well just plain watch GJ!!!


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Double update today. Had some High Elves over at my place, bringing in my debut yellow desert gaming table. Photos aren't quite as clear under artificial light, but you can see what is going on. Elf out deploys and out-manouvers me, but someone forgot to tell him that superior generalship has nothing on superior dice rolling. 

1- 



2- 




Below: Dragon princes have a lot of things going for them: good stats, good armour, good item options... but one thing that they don't have is; THEIR SOULS!



Next game features the Bretonnians. My first time against Brets, actually turned out to be a real good'un. I actually trialled a MUCH softer list for this one, only one liche, no casket, took another chariot prince instead. Nothing cheesy about that!

p1 - 



p2 - 




Below: The General uses the wyrmlance to unleash a fiery gout of flame over my skeletons!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

too bad about those chariots being held up by measly yeomen. Gawd I hate them!! Though you should probably have just nailed 'em for effect with the chariots, could maybe have over run into the knights! Oh well man, great reports!!


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Tomb Kings vs The Empire, heavy on Artillery, light on characters. 

1 - 



2 - 




*Below*: How many in short range?


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Once again great as always


----------



## Farske (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for these Vaul.
I found you on Youtube first, then looked you up on here hehe.

Nice vids, keep it up


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Rematch against the nice guy that gave me a lift home from NATCON, I beat him in the first round. Today's game was at his place and the lighting was very gloomy. Made for some very atmospheric photography! Tomb Kings vs Dark Elves.

p1 - 



p2 - 




Below: Gloom Descends.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Rare game against lizardmen, really enjoyed myself in this one. 

p1 



p2 




Below: Charm of the Jaguar Warrior


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

SOULS!!!

Although I am a Lizardman player, that was a great battle! Now that I finally have a decent camera I may start doing something like this for my lizards or necron.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Played a game against a list a friend is toying around with for a tournament he is running, last night. He's using his ambiguous wood elf/high elf collection of models to represent high elves this time. On the face of it - a fluffy list with no RBT's, no heavy cav, only one mage, lots of points sunk into swordmasters and archers - something I would normally be very happy about. But he's got a mounted BSB with the battle banner and a noble on an eagle with the star lance and talisman of loec! A small spanner in the works for my tomb kings...










Below: 'El reavers behind the lines


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Game number 3 against Phil - a regular dark elf opponent - this weekend, making it a win, draw, and a...

1- 



2- 




Below: The Dark Tower


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

In this special report, I swap races with one of my regular Dark Elf opponents. I use the list that he used against me for game #1 at NATCON this year. Nice to see how things work out from the other side of the table!

1- 



2- 




Below: BSB: Battle Standard Bitch


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Very impressive dude. Usually when I play against or see tomb kings being played they get bitch slapped all across the table. You do a pretty damn good amount of ass kicking with an army I never felt threatened by. Now I'm scared to death of TK lol.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Did you enjoy using the Dark Elves? That BSB was well worth her points then! I like the fact you often play against the Dark Elves as being a new player it gives me some ideas. I've never really entertained the idea of the Cauldron but you used it effectively that game it seems!


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Cauldron + witch elves is a solid combo, they are in desperate need of the 5+ ward save, and having stubborn helps. The real killer is when they get into a prolonged combat and you can switch to killing blow.

...but, they are still one of the softest choices in the dark elf book, which really tells you about how overpowered dark elves are (no.3 behind DOC & VC). Black Guard are the better option.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

I have put a lot of effort into buying, assembling and painting two warhammer armies this year. The time has come to play them off against each other.

Sorry to post this twice in both of my threads... it's just that some people follow the TK one, and others follow the HE one...

1- 



2- 



3- 




Below: BSB assassin.


----------

